# sweet peas udder



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok so this really isnt totaly fair but i wanted to post it anyway.

I went away saturday to sunday and I had my aunt milk once. So I milked her at 5:00am on saturday and my Aunt milked her on Saturday at 7:00pm or so

I didnt get to milk her again till Sunday night.

Here is her udder at like 24 hours of milk.
[attachment=3:2lxa18mi]Mini vaca july 20th 077.jpg[/attachment:2lxa18mi]

[attachment=2:2lxa18mi]Mini vaca july 20th 078.jpg[/attachment:2lxa18mi]

[attachment=1:2lxa18mi]Mini vaca july 20th 079.jpg[/attachment:2lxa18mi]

[attachment=0:2lxa18mi]Mini vaca july 20th 081.jpg[/attachment:2lxa18mi]

I got 4 cups of milk from her last night.

Today I got like 1 cup this morning and her udder was non to impressive.

But as that is full to capacity I wanted to see if you all could give me your oppion of the attachments. Thanks.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Baby! I'll bet she was happy to see you! I (of course) am not an udder expert, so I can only say wow! I wish one of our "resident" experts could insert "arrows" at the relevant points so we novices could better understand what is being explained to us? I'm looking forward to reading opinions!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, I think Sw'P has a good high rear as well as a decent medial...her teats are a bit wide but she does have really good capacity...I do think that she has an excellent " system" for a FF...And I bet she was sooo happy to see you coming with the milk pail!

A qt for that amount of fill time is very good...I just cut mine back to a 1x a day milking and I got a qt from Binky and 3 pints from Bootsie...not too bad for 6 and 7 months fresh.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very nice, actually this gives you a feeling of what it'll look like in another freshing around 12 hours. A lot better! She could still use wider rear attachment which you can't help, but she looks good! 

Only 4 cups? How long have you been milking her? How long fresh?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she kidded April 30th and that was 12 weeks ago on the 23rd

I have been milking her for some time now but she has been weaning her daughter dispite my efforts with milking her twice a day

Her daugher left on Friday so this is the first time I have been able to milk her fully since then.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That's really not bad for a ff. Are you milking twice a day?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I got the 4 cups after she had been sitting with that milk for 24 hours or so. 

Right now yes I am milkling her twice a day. She is so good on the milking stand. I am not getting that much each milking though I will know more accurately tomorrow what she is giving me per milking per day.

I milked her around 12:00pm today as I got up super late. But i had milked her out around 11:30pm last night so it wasnt a big deal. 

Since she had been so full yesterday her body needs time to work on producing milk again. So this morning she didnt have a lot to give. Aprox 1 cup. I expect to get more tomorrow since she has fresh water and is out browsing and it back into her normal rutine with me.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah for a ff I think she's not doing bad. Some give more some less. Depends on lines and all. Teat size means the utmost importance to me when it comes to milking aside from capacity. I mean a doe can have a huge udder and only give a few cups, but a doe could have an unimpressive sized udder and put it in the pail and colapse down to nothing. I can't stand milking small teats with small orifices. You could be at that all day. I sold all of those goats. I love the big handful teats with big orifices which feels like you're getting a cup per squirt. Though I know its, not.  Just feels that way, makes you feel like you're getting somewhere. I have some does who love to put it in the pail. I seriously need to start weighing it. 

Sweet Pea's teats look good sized in your photos so she might just be a good milker if she gains more production next time.


----------

